# Marbled Bettas??



## jajabinx89 (Dec 29, 2012)

I saw another thread here that mentioned the marbled gene in bettas and I'd love to know more about it. But instead of hijacking that thread.. thought I'd start up a new one.

So basically, what's the deal with the marbled jumping colored gene?? A fish with those characteristics would be absolutely fascinating to me. Do they only change colors 1-2 times (maybe as they mature?) or is it a constantly morphing and changing throughout their life kind of thing? I'd love to hear about experiences with these guys.

I thought it'd be neat to maybe also use this thread to post pictures if you have a marble betta throughout their color changing history (before and after pics, so to speak) so we can all admire them roud:

I'll be starting up a little Marineland Eclipse 3 shortly (tank journal to be started soon) and wanted a betta; my original plan was to rescue one from one of the chain pet stores but I am quickly falling in love with the marble idea.. hmmm.


----------



## Edub (Mar 23, 2011)

I saw the same thread and also am very interested in learning about this marble gene. Bettas have always been neat looking fish but after hearing that they will change color I am much more interested.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

If you check out bettafish.com someone there had posted (just last week) a thread w/ before and after shots of their marbled betta. It's crazy, you wouldn't even recognize the betta afterwards.....doesn't even look anything like it was before. 

The pics were posted by people who (mistakenly) bought an aquabid betta that was marbled and later on after a month or so the colors completely changed. Then afterwards the betta didn't look nearly as superb as it did when it was for sale. LOL


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

The one I had changed weekly. It was not to much of a difference like the blue male going to red and white. But small things weekly, extra white here, a splash of red there.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

This explains the marbled gene a bit.... http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114

My fish started out blue and black and is now well on his way to having a fleshtoned body with pink and white fins. I posted pics on the other thread. So yeah, that pic you see on Aquabid isn't necessarily what you're gonna end up with in a year. I find it fascinating even though I did buy the fish for his original color. But he's a pet and it's been fun to watch.


----------



## Myrr (Jan 13, 2012)

The above articles are good reads! Many of my bettas marbled out- it's fun to see but sort of frustrating! You get the fish for its looks and then ffbt! It changes!

Here are just a few of mine who did...








My female, near death from Wally World, marbled to a lovely blue/red

Had another male who did more of them same! Guess blue/red is my thing 








This guy was from a Thai breeder... He marbled totally black at the end of his life. It even changed his eye color three times from bright blue to black! It was so strange.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Marbled bettas are so cool! I read the same thread..How can you tell if the colors will change, or if youll get a betta whose colors wont change?


----------



## jajabinx89 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh good article. And awesome fish!! I can't believe the meaning of the term "marbled" slipped under my radar for so long, lol. Very interesting though


----------

